# Rear Speakers.



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

How do I get to the rear speakers to upgrade to new ones? I'm guessing the wall thing comes off?


----------



## Dumblondeguy (Mar 5, 2004)

it does, but can be a pain in the arse. there are four white plastic clips u can push through the rear deck through the bottom inside the trunk. also be carefulwith the sides of the deck cover as they are tucked up under the trim of the rear pillar.


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks! I got that off and then got the door panels off and did my fronts, it sounds so much better with new speakers!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

NissanGirlie said:


> Thanks! I got that off and then got the door panels off and did my fronts, it sounds so much better with new speakers!!


what kind of speakers did you install?? and what ICE did you install?? just curious.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Please use the audio forum.


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't realize there was an audio forum. And I just did 4 Pioneer 160 Way 2 way (6.5") Speakers for now, I've had my headunit in for awhile- the stock ones were so blown.


----------



## 2Nissanfamily (Apr 30, 2004)

Dumblondeguy said:


> there are four white plastic clips u can push through the rear deck through the bottom inside the trunk. also be carefulwith the sides of the deck cover as they are tucked up under the trim of the rear pillar.


How exactly do you shove those into the rear deck with out damaging them and if you can push them up and remove the rear deck, do you just smack the rear deck when you wanna put 'em back in? I know the question's dumb, but it's my wife's car and if I F up, I'm in the dog house.

Her's is a 96 Sentra GLE if that makes a difference.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

2Nissanfamily said:


> How exactly do you shove those into the rear deck with out damaging them and if you can push them up and remove the rear deck, do you just smack the rear deck when you wanna put 'em back in? I know the question's dumb, but it's my wife's car and if I F up, I'm in the dog house.
> 
> Her's is a 96 Sentra GLE if that makes a difference.


They wont damage. I would take it off from the cabin. Take off the weather stripping from the door. Take off the C-pillars, and then just pull out and up and they pop right off. To put them back on, just get it in place and press down. Takes 5 minutse


----------



## 2Nissanfamily (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm into the speakers. I have sony xplod 6.5" speakers and the holes are not lining up @ all. Any/all help (besides telling me I needed a 6.75" speaker) is greatly appreciated. Also, which wires are neg/pos? 
Thanx in advance!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

2Nissanfamily said:


> I'm into the speakers. I have sony xplod 6.5" speakers and the holes are not lining up @ all. Any/all help (besides telling me I needed a 6.75" speaker) is greatly appreciated. Also, which wires are neg/pos?
> Thanx in advance!



you know what you should do? get 6.75" speakers....j/k

i drilled new holes for the speakers. or you can get self tapping screws. cant help you with the pos/neg wires....dont have a FSM or haynes handy right now.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2Nissanfamily said:


> I'm into the speakers. I have sony xplod 6.5" speakers and the holes are not lining up @ all. Any/all help (besides telling me I needed a 6.75" speaker) is greatly appreciated. Also, which wires are neg/pos?
> Thanx in advance!



I hope you're happy with those........heh...they're not exactly a good speaker for the money.....but good luck


----------



## 2Nissanfamily (Apr 30, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I hope you're happy with those........heh...they're not exactly a good speaker for the money.....but good luck


 They're a transfer from the last 2 cars I've had. I'd buy better quality now


----------

